# For Sale - Martell 300mm Sujihiki w/pre-made wa handle



## Dave Martell (Feb 13, 2017)

Here's a PM stainless sujihiki with a really nice pre-made wa handle from Knives and Stones

This knife has a reduced cost due to the use of a pre-made handle. I save in time/money and can then pass along this savings to my customers. 



Stats...

Model - Sujihiki

Blade Length - 300mm

Steel - CPM-154 (powdered stainless steel)

Hardness - Rc 61-62 (with cryo)

Height (at heel) - 42mm

Handle - Wa (octagonal) made by Knives and Stones

Handle Materials - Ebony/Nickel Silver/Buffalo Horn




*Price - **$550 *_($150 OFF normal pricing)_

Shipping - Included in USA only / International - will split cost with buyer



Please contact through PM or email if interested in purchasing.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 14, 2017)

With 42mm at the heel there's enough knuckle clearance to double as a gyuto-hiki that'd just fly thru food. GLWS for this 2 for 1 deal!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 14, 2017)

*SOLD!*


----------

